# صدر امر ملكي الامير نايــف ولي العهــد



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بيان من الديوان الملكي 
تعيين الامير نايف ولي للعهد









بيان رسمي سعودي من الديوان الملكي 

تعيين الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز ولياً للعهد اليوم الخميس 29/11/1432

الأخبار المحلية السعودية


أصدر خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز أمراً ملكياً بتعيين صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز ولياً للعهد نائباً لرئيس مجلس الوزراء.

وكان سمو الأمير نايف المولود في مدينة الطائف عام 1353هـ، قد تدرج في المناصب القيادية بدءاً من وكيل لإمارة منطقة الرياض عام 1371هـ، ثم أميراً لمنطقة الرياض حتى عام 1374هـ، ثم نائباً لوزير الداخلية, وفي عام 1395هـ، عين في منصب وزير دولة للشؤون الداخلية، وفي العام نفسه أصبح وزيراً للداخلية، وفي عام 1430هـ، عيّن نائباً ثانياً لرئيس مجلس الوزراء.

وقد تولى سموه مسؤولية عدد من المجالس والهيئات المحلية، وحاز عدداً من الأوسمة والجوائز المحلية والدولية.

كما نجح سمو الأمير نايف في تطوير أداء رجال الأمن من خلال التدريب والتعليم المستمر، والعمل على استئصال الجريمة ووقاية المجتمع من كل ما يهدد أمنه وسلامته، إلى جانب نجاح سموه في مكافحة الإرهاب والتصدي للمحاولات اليائسة من عناصر الفئة الضالة، كما عمل سموه على تطوير أداء الخدمات المقدمة لحجاج بيت الله وكانت جهود سموه موضع إشادة محلية ودولية.


----------



## tjarksa (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صدر امر ملكي الامير نايــف ولي العهــد*

الله يوفقة .


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صدر امر ملكي الامير نايــف ولي العهــد*

[align=center][/align] الرجل المنااااسب في المكان المنااسب

الف شكر لكي اشووواق


----------

